# What is the difference?



## goosehunter09 (Jan 30, 2005)

What is the differnce between a shortreed call and a flute call?
What are some of the advantages and disadvantages?

Just woundering I'm thinking about getting a new call.


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

a flute is a low pitched, slow paced call that doesnt allow near the range of sounds as a short reed.

a short reed on the other hand can be low pitched or high pitched and can be used fast or slow and has a very wide range of sounds. Go with a TIM GROUNDS PRO SUPER MAG, ive tried all the calls ,but i keep coming back to this call. Pay the 160 dollars you will not regret it one bit


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

:withstupid: Perfect explanation....A short reid will not let you down....I have tried a bunch of flutes and never could get the sounds but once I got into short reids I have had tons of geese commit!!! A few even being without decoys!!! And a few with only duck decoys out which proved to me that the calling plays a big role and short reids will do it for ya!! :sniper:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

You can change your sounds faster and you will have more of a varity with a short reed. With a flute they are easier to blow and they have deep tones.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

:withstupid: sounds good to me but dont try to blow them after u have practiced with a flute and keep switching off and on it dosent work


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

short reed gives u a huge vocabulary compared to a flute. ur flute is a lower tone but not always as hard to learn.. but if u plan on stayin in goose hunting for long time take the xtra time and learn to blow a shortreed.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

as everyone has already said, your better off with the short reed. but it will take a good amount of practice to figure it out, if you know any friends that blow a short reed you would benifit alot from sitting down with them and have them explain it to you. because you can throw everything you know about blowing a flute aside when it comes time to learn a short reed, a totally different ball game.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I just bought the Foiles 'Strait Meat', and the instructional CD..Man that is the way to go.. You listen to that CD about 10 times and just blow the call along with Jeff and it eliminates all guess work. I wouldnt have went any other way then that. I thought it would be a lot tuffer because I have blown a Big River Flute for about 12 years and there is a lot of differance in blowing that call compared to short reeds..But Jeff puts it in great perspective for the listener on the CD. Just one word of advice dont mess around with the reed until you know what your doing, cause it is a pain in the *** to try and figure out trying to tune the call when your a just learning...Thank god for Nodak Outdoors or I would have been screwed...

Bandhunter


----------

